# Anyone order DVDs from Cinemamoon?



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hello all: I'm looking to purchase one of my fav movies on DVD: It Happens l Every Spring. Amazon has it for $40C bucks plus shipping, but there is a site called cinemamoon which has the DVD for $11US plus $3 shipping. Quite a savings.

Have never heard of this site so I was wondering if any of you had, or if you could recommend a site as I haven't found it in any of the stores near here.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

never heard of them, but looking at their site i'm guessing they sell bootlegs/dvdr rips.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

i-rui said:


> never heard of them, but looking at their site i'm guessing they sell bootlegs/dvdr rips.


i-rui, that's what I was wondering as well.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

i-rui said:


> never heard of them, but looking at their site i'm guessing they sell bootlegs/dvdr rips.


I'd be inclined to agree. Their site doesn't have noticeable Google rank, either. Had to go to the URL directly.

From what I can find, it hasn't even been released on DVD commercially. All I can find are VHS copies, including that $40 version on Amazon.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

John Clay said:


> From what I can find, it hasn't even been released on DVD commercially. All I can find are VHS copies, including that $40 version on Amazon.


yes, this seems to be the case.

so Rps, if you really want this on dvd it seems a dvdr rip is the only option. However it will just be a vhs transfer and not up to what a proper dvd release can offer.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I'm leaning your way on this. It's too bad as it is one of my all time favourite sports movies....oh well, keep looking I guess.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmmmm, this site claims you can watch it online for just 30 cents. Might be an option. Or not. 

I'd err on the side of caution though. 

Watch It Happens Every Spring online.


----------

